# Crecimiento vertical en Lima



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

thewild2007 said:


> Hola Alejandro... tengo entendido que un apartamento promedio en esa zona de San Felipe de 3 habitacìones puede costar US$80,000 aprox.


Creo que un depa en la zona de San Felipe en Jesús Maria esta rodeando los 50.000 dólares...un en Miraflores esta por 60.000 dólares a mas...Me parece muy caro 80.000 dólares yo he estado averiguando precios hace poco y en Jesús Maria encuentras desde 35.000 a 50.000 dólares....


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

asi es, al rededor del campo de marte en promedio un depa esta 35 mil, y alrededor de san felipe 45mil, muy lindas la fotos las grabe en mi pc!


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Lindas fotos y muy bonitos edificios pero pensar que se esta perdiendo lo mejor de la arquitectura de principios del XX es una lastima


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Linda foto


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si fuera invierno....ahora que es verano ya es hora que se pongan verdes los árboles.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Salud por el crecimiento vertical ... :cheers: !


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

pacolam said:


> Linda foto





sebvill said:


> Si fuera invierno....ahora que es verano ya es hora que se pongan verdes los árboles.




No sé por qué, pero veo bien verde que estos árboles se pongan verdes... :lol:. O quizás sí, en realidad no sé si se renuevan. Increíble cómo siguen ahí parados a pesar de los años, y que la municipalidad no los reemplace con otros más eficaces. Digo, si ya no dan más hojas...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> No sé por qué, pero veo bien verde que estos árboles se pongan verdes... :lol:. O quizás sí, en realidad no sé si se renuevan. Increíble cómo siguen ahí parados a pesar de los años, y que la municipalidad no los reemplace con otros más eficaces. Digo, si ya no dan más hojas...


Es verdad canelita, yo tambien pensé lo mismo :lol:
Ahora hablando de precios los departamentos en Lima estan muy baratos, si comparados con otras capitales de America del Sur. Aqui en Brasilia un depa en un barrio comparable a Jesus maria de 3 cuartos y 82mtcuadrados te sale por unos 80.000 dólares y si quieres en un lugar como Miraflores, ahi estan unos 200.000,00 dólares. Ahora es una pena que se tiren abajo las casonas que son tan bonitas y tan peculiares, creo que nunca he visto nada parecido en otras capitales


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Personalmente, no se qué le han visto las constructoras a la Av. Juan de Aliaga para llenarla de edificios y malograrla de esa forma junto con su entorno.

Fotos como la de arriba reflejan exactamente el problema que tiene Lima, su crecimiento desordenado, sin tino, sin ningun tipo de planificación ni concordancia con su entorno. Una casona antigua, al costado de un edificio modernísimo. No hay nada mas chabacano y con falta de orden que se haya visto jamas. Esto es lo que hace a Lima una ciudad chicha en su mayoría de zonas.

El poco respeto que tienen por el vecino, el entorno. Una ciudad debe crecer, pero ordenadamente, sin esos contrastes tan horribles.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

M gustan q hagan nuevos edificios ... si tumban algo .. x lo menos q sea d algun valor arkitectonico no tan grande .. y q lo q se construya tnga un buen diseno .. xq si no ... sería desconcertante ... ade+ coincido n q es bakan ver ese contraste de lo antiguo-moderno. Buen Thread Juan!!!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Que bien se ven las construcciones. Buenas fotos Juan.*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos. Parece que la avenida San Felipe va a ser la nueva avenida Pardo, por la cantidad de edificios altos que tendrá.
Es una pena que desaparezcan las hermosas casonas. Pero no hay nada que hacer. Sus dueños tienen la palabra, y han optado por vender. Felizmente, en las calles aledañas (las interiores) aún se conservan muchas viviendas del mismo tipo, y no creo que allí lleguen las inmobiliarias, a las cuales aparentemente sólo les interesan los terrenos frente a las avenidas arboladas y los grandes parques.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

waver said:


> Personalmente, no se qué le han visto las constructoras a la Av. Juan de Aliaga para llenarla de edificios y malograrla de esa forma junto con su entorno.
> 
> Fotos como la de arriba reflejan exactamente el problema que tiene Lima, su crecimiento desordenado, sin tino, sin ningun tipo de planificación ni concordancia con su entorno. Una casona antigua, al costado de un edificio modernísimo. No hay nada mas chabacano y con falta de orden que se haya visto jamas. Esto es lo que hace a Lima una ciudad chicha en su mayoría de zonas.
> 
> El poco respeto que tienen por el vecino, el entorno. Una ciudad debe crecer, pero ordenadamente, sin esos contrastes tan horribles.



En cierta manera concuerdo, de que sirve una densidad desiquilibrada? a costa de eliminar patrimonios o elevaciones arquitectònicas con fuerte contenido histórico.

Pero la realidad es que el paso del tiempo va justamente eliminando el pasado para darle cabida a la modernidad y hacer que los nuevos edificios de departamentos sean los que reinen en distritoso como Jesùs María.

Tampoco mucho es mas, mas bien menos es mas.... En todo caso los condos se ven bien... tienen elementos que juegan bastante bien en espacio y los costos por la zona son accesibles.... que le vamos a hacer... viva la modernidad!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Canelita: Que no cambien los árboles! ya brotarán las hojas. Lo que pasa es que la temperaturas en Lima han estado bajas. Todavía no superamos los 22 grados y hasta Diciembre han habido días nublados. En Enero seguramente se ponen verdes. No hay nada más bonito que los árboles viejos. Los nuevos se demoran en crecer y no se ven tan bonitos.

waver: A mi si me gusta como se ve moderno con antiguo mezclado. Eso puedes verlo en Buenos Aires, Santiago, Sao Paulo y todas las ciudades de Europa. Claro que moderno es bonito siempre y cuando no sea huachafo (como pasa en muchas ciudades del Perú). Esa foto que tu dices no está mal. Edificios nuevos con buena arquitectura le dan vida a su entorno. Todos eses edificios han revitalizado estos dos distritos que estaban un poco decayentes antes.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Están carísimos los apartamentos !!!!*

En Miraflores como "gran oferta",están vendiendo unos departamentos a 120 metros cuadrados "a partir de" 93,000 dólares !!!!... sólo porque el edificio está a media cuadra del Malecón De La Reserva..ni siquiera los departamentos tienen vista directa al mar... 



jose18sb said:


> Creo que un depa en la zona de San Felipe en Jesús Maria esta rodeando los 50.000 dólares...un en Miraflores esta por 60.000 dólares a mas...Me parece muy caro 80.000 dólares yo he estado averiguando precios hace poco y en Jesús Maria encuentras desde 35.000 a 50.000 dólares....


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Una casona preciosa junto a un edificio insulso !!!*

Yo al igual que el forista Fayo,soy super fanático de los edificios altos... pero...pero.... no estoy de acuerdo que con el pretexto de hacer un edificio de más de 8 pisos,tengan que demoler casonas valiosas... una pena,noto que la mayoría de los edificios que están construyendo carecen de mucha elegancia.... no están feos,pero tampoco justifica que proliferen con el costo de ser sacrificadas hermosas casonas... Además el tema del AGUA...las cañerías no dan abasto,no hay un estudio de impacto ambiental realmente serio... el déficit de abastecimiento de agua se va a ir sintiendo mucho en las zonas donde están construyendo numerosos edificios altos.



waver said:


> Personalmente, no se qué le han visto las constructoras a la Av. Juan de Aliaga para llenarla de edificios y malograrla de esa forma junto con su entorno.
> 
> Fotos como la de arriba reflejan exactamente el problema que tiene Lima, su crecimiento desordenado, sin tino, sin ningun tipo de planificación ni concordancia con su entorno. Una casona antigua, al costado de un edificio modernísimo. No hay nada mas chabacano y con falta de orden que se haya visto jamas. Esto es lo que hace a Lima una ciudad chicha en su mayoría de zonas.
> 
> El poco respeto que tienen por el vecino, el entorno. Una ciudad debe crecer, pero ordenadamente, sin esos contrastes tan horribles.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tienes razón dodi. Si bien recuerdo ese edificio antes estaba abandonado y luego recien hace poquito se ha terminado su construcción. Es el que está en la 44 o 45 de la Arequipa?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

sebvill said:


> waver: A mi si me gusta como se ve moderno con antiguo mezclado. Eso puedes verlo en Buenos Aires, Santiago, Sao Paulo y todas las ciudades de Europa. Claro que moderno es bonito siempre y cuando no sea huachafo (como pasa en muchas ciudades del Perú). Esa foto que tu dices no está mal. Edificios nuevos con buena arquitectura le dan vida a su entorno. Todos eses edificios han revitalizado estos dos distritos que estaban un poco decayentes antes.


Concuerdo contigo, Sebvill. Esa mezcla realza mutuamente los estilos. Lo moderno nos hace apreciar, por contraste, lo bonito de lo antiguo, y viceversa.
Además, como ya se ha dicho, no es nada barato mantener los caserones de antes. En una época en que se van imponiendo los departamentos pequeños, pero full equipo, la gente ya no está muy dispuesta a gastar en el mantenimiento de enormes casas donde quizá sólo viven cuatro gatos. Y si deciden vender (supongo que a muy buen precio), nadie tiene el derecho a oponerse. 
Por mucho que nos guste un determinado estilo arquitectónico, no podemos decir que las cosas están mal porque desaparecen las casas de esas características, ni pretender imponer prohibiciones o restricciones. Debemos recordar que hay cosas mucho más importantes a tomar en cuenta en una crítica de este tipo, por ejemplo el derecho de las personas a hacer con sus propiedades lo que mejor le parezca.


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Magdalena y Jesús María quizás lleguén al 2010 más densas que Miraflores y San Isidro.
> 
> Buenas fotos Juan, y yo también preferiría que se tumben casas sin valor arquitectónico que casona con mayor valor.



Creo que tienes razon , con el boom constructor muchos aqui por laav Brasilestan vendiendo sus casonas viejas a inmobiliarias , loscuales construyen departamentos. un ejemplo es que por aqui en estos momentos entre el ovalo de labraily javier prado hay como 5 proyectos de construccion de eficios algunos ya tan terminando y otros estan empezando, hay uno que van a hacer al lado del puente de pershing donde antes fue el colegio santa maria, luego hay otro al frente mismo que estan construyendo, y pasando el puente hay otro edificio que ya lo estan terminando de mas de 12 pisos creo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buenas fotos, realmente interesante el crecimiento desordenado de Lima . Esas casas no son patrimonio (ya existe la zona intangible de la av. Aqp para preservar la arquitectura de ese periodo historico), y por mas bonitas que sean, y asi cueste decirlo, pueden ser demolidas sin más.
Me gusta el contraste antiguo con moderno, pero no semejantes diferencias de escala (lo de San Felipe, debido al caracter actual de la zona, lamentablemente, se entiede, pero la foto ultima, no), son un atentado urbano. No se puede hacer un edificio de 11 pisos al lado de uno de 2, y peor, con volumetrias que no concuerdan.
Por lo demas, mejor no desvirtuar el thread, si fuera yo, seria incomodo para mi que se deforme un thread hecho por mi.


----------

